# K-36



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I recently sold a slightly used electric, Accucraft K-36 to a local Club member. He is outside with large curves and code 250 rail. Today he returned it because, it constantly derailed. The front drivers just seem to want to climb the rail. It has two blind drivers, I thought it would turn much better. Any experience with this loco? What diameter should it handle? I have been to his layout and would guess that he has 15 foot diameter curves. Not that it matters, but it has Air Wire and Phoenix.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

A friend of mine has a live steam K36 which he runs on my RR. It handles my 7.5 radius (15 dia) curves OK. He also runs his K37. Does this person have any S curves with little no straight in the middle. I had one that had very little straight and it was troublesome for the large locos and for some of my coaches.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, first I would check the gauge of all the wheels.

Ask if the pilot derailed or the drivers, you did say drivers, but was it the first driver?

Could he replicate the problem with the loco going really slow?

This might all not help you if the customer has soured on the loco, but checking the wheel gauges and the suspension will help with the next customer.

Greg


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> The front drivers just seem to want to climb the rail.


I'd check the pilot truck isn't hanging up and lifting the front drivers.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

placitassteam said:


> A friend of mine has a live steam K36 which he runs on my RR. It handles my 7.5 radius (15 dia) curves OK. He also runs his K37. Does this person have any S curves with little no straight in the middle. I had one that had very little straight and it was troublesome for the large locos and for some of my coaches.


He does not have S curves. I will be checking the other issues mentioned.


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

I have this loco also and run it on much tighter than that. The issue with the elec K-36 is that it is back heavy at the cab end, which, with a sprung pony truck makes the front driver set sit lightly on the rail head. Try adding some weight inside the smokebox and balance the loco about the centrepoint of the 8 drivers. 

The live steam version is much more balanced with water in the boiler and no large motor in the firebox. 

David.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks, Dave that makes a lot of sense. Our club has been building raised modules at our place. I will be setting up a couple of curves to do some testing. We are getting blasted with some Midwest winter here.


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike,
The weight issue sounds like the right pathway.. but
I would also check to see that all the drive wheel journals are able to move up and down in their slots. My Mogul required a bit of freeing up on the front drive axle to relieve derailments.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I know the springs are stiff. Accucraft had him remove some.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Mike, you can find the center of balance pretty easily by putting a thin piece of wood under each driver in turn and see where the balance point is. I'd suspect it is as David said... That should be a convincing demonstration to the customer as well.

I don't think I've ever found a loco that was completely perfect out of the box.

Greg


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Good idea, the front is definitely light.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Attached video was take a couple of weeks ago. K36 & K28 electric. Track powered on 332 brass track. Curves 16 & 20 foot dia. Sorry that it does not show our "S" curves under stairway up the hill.





 
We do have a problem spot where a BIG branch hit the track and it will derail there. Therefore no live steam until we fix it.

Dick Weatherby


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Richard, did add any weight to these locomotives? I have found the front of this K-36 to be light, but have got no further yet.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Dick
That is a great video, as always love the layout
Dennis


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

No additional weight. I have a box full of RC & Batteries to install someday, but I guess that will just go in the tender. I need to install Phoenix sound. We have not had luck altering the SoundTrax unit.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Happy to program a Phoenix board for you and get it in the mail.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Richard, what issues were you having with the Soundtraxx (econami, tsunami, tusnami II)??

Greg


----------



## ernie111 (Jul 23, 2013)

Enjoyed the video!


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg;

Every ounce in a while the chuff stops and it just hisses. The other sounds are OK. The chuff is voltage controlled. I am sure it has to do with the length of our tracks. The line in the video is 660 feet with a single feed. Use all Hillman or Split Jaw clamps. Feed wire is 12 ga.

Rumor also seems to imply that the Amps increase due to voltage drop over long lengths.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Very strange about the chuff, it should be controlled by voltage to the motor, not supply voltage. Sounds like a bug in the decoder firmware.

Thanks for the heads up Richard.

Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Richard, is that an older Sierra board or the new Econami or Tsunami DCC board? 

Later,

K


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Kevin;

Soundtraxx Sierra Rev. C3. 2001
I have a couple of Phoenix boards and a means to change the engine type.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Richard, you might want to contact TOC (Dave Goodson) he's forgotten more than most people know about this board.

Greg


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

I will try to video the issue after this side of the country gets above freezing.....


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great video, Richard... images of garden trains in the snow are wonderful..


----------

